# Is this Moss or Algae?



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Question is the title. I found that on my driftwood while doing some maintenance. I'm new at keeping a planted aquarium. So I still need to learn with my eyes. :3


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 17, 2011)

If you haven't introduced any moss into your tank (i'm assuming if you had, you'd recognize the moss), that is algae.

That would be a planted aquarists worst nightmare lol. That is HAIR ALGAE, fine string-like strands of algae that will grow on your driftwood after time. Eventually if you have plants it wraps and tangles up in them all. Not many fish/snails/shrimp will eat this type of algae, and the most effective way to get rid of it is regular maintenance with manual removal (use your hands lol)

hope this helps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cant tell when it is in a ball. There is a form of alage that is like moss (not hair algae). Forget the name....starts with a C. Have to search. I have in two of my tanks and one has never had moss in it. Some people actually want it and grow it in their tanks. Susan probably has more info on it. I dunno, could be wrong.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you get a pic of the wood. When its balled up like that its hard to tell what kind it is.
If its hair algae and the tank is big enough get a couple of flag fish to put in the tank, they eat it real well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its cladophora,Ben.

Its ereally hard to tell by the pic,but one way you can tell is the texture.Moss will have extremely small leaves,where the algae will be very smooth.

Cladophora

Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Taxiphyllum barbieri. Vesicularia dubyana
Check those out,they should be helpful.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Took another picture.

It was just that tiny clump on the driftwood in between the wood and some Anacharis.










Took a pic so you guys get a good idea.


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 17, 2011)

Again, that is hair algae.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep Bev is right.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I don't have enough room for the Flagfish, So I'll be keeping up with it and taking it out if I see more.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

put a pair of TRUE Siamese Algae Eaters in there; they'll have it all gone within 2 weeks 

my tank was overrun with BBA, and between a few SAE's and Nerite Snails, there's not a trace of BBA in the tank now!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> put a pair of TRUE Siamese Algae Eaters in there; they'll have it all gone within 2 weeks
> 
> my tank was overrun with BBA, and between a few SAE's and Nerite Snails, there's not a trace of BBA in the tank now!


If it does keep popping out too much, I might get a few Nerite snails. My tank is a little tight for two SAE. :/


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

If it is hair or stag algae, try cutting back on lights and maybe using some flourish excel before doing anything else. I have been using Rex's Planted Tank page and it helped a lot fixing my problems with algae.


----------

